# Crazy weird situation and... I'm producing milk....(?)



## Zraii (Jun 13, 2014)

A little history...

I had a problem with abnormal uterine bleeding for a few months. I thought it was related to medication so I stopped it and saw my OBGYN. She gave me progesterone tablets, of which I took one a day for 5 days. Didn't stop the bleeding. 

I was rx'ed Ovcon (strong birth control pill), two tablets a day for ten days... I couldn't tolerate the pills after one day. It made me completely crazy. i srsly hate bcp's anyway.

After both of these treatments failed - one didnt work, the other i couldnt deal with - I was sent to the hospital for a 24 hour stay to get Premarin through an IV - which is straight up estrogen.

Now to the present....
My man and I haven't been TTC BUTTTT we haven't been entirely careful either (we discussed that if it happened, we'd be happy). After the treatment in the hospital my bleeding stopped (it was nearly over when I went in for the treatment but we did it just to be sure it would stay stopped). 

We BD'd the day after the estrogen IV treatment, the day after that and pretty much consistently for awhile. I've been convinced that I just wasn't fertile.... 

So where am I in my cycle? Who knows.... with Abnormal Uterine Bleeding you just bleed for a long time. Now that it's stopped from the estrogen and progesterone, until it cycles back around, I have absolutely no idea where in the cycle I am. TBH, I don't even know if I'm ovulating. I am 37 and doc confirmed it is not menopause.

Anyway, I haven't been bleeding for about a week (closer to 2 since it seemed nearly over when I even went in for the treatment). All of a sudden I got light pink tinges in my CM - not much, and it wasn't each time I went to the restroom. So I thought to myself, "Drat. Bleeding AGAIN.. sigh"... but I'm not. In fact, its just every so often in the restroom when I wipe and its.. watery? pinkish i guess? It isn't a period like I was getting - that's for sure. Only had this for 2 days now.

So I was deep in thought and completely buggered about it all and figured I'd go to bed. I was changing into my nightgown and caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror - my veins looked like a roadmap on my chest. Then I looked at my breasts a little closer. I noticed they were wet? I seem to be leaking colostrum esp when I express/squeeze them.

Whoa.. breastmilk? Uh.... 

And then, my abdomen feels full. Not like when i'm not hungry, but like.. active. full. bloated maybe? i dunno but it doesn't feel normal.

So.. does it sound like pregnancy or is this just all side effects from the hormones? I mean.. if my body managed to ovulate I'd certainly be pregnant since we haven't been careful in the slightest. I took some OPKs and they had lines but were technically negative if I read the instructions right. So, I must have ovulated when I got the estrogen treatment 7 days ago if i'm pregnant?

Can anyone help? I'm going mad with all the internet searches. The spotting, veiny boobs, etc - thats all fine but I about lost my mind when i saw my breasts leaking colostrum. 

Any thoughts would be greatlyyyyyy appreciated.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I would get a first response test and test again. If you have a line, you have a line. Also, call your doctor tomorrow and ask for lab work order to get your beta checked. Some labs allow you to even order the beta lab yourself without a doctor having to. I'm no expert but hormones can make anything( estrogen can make you feel a little pregnant as well) happen and it seems little early for colostrum, though it would not be milk as we do not produce milk util birth has occurred. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## rs11 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask them to check your prolactin. I start leaking milk when mine gets high. Good luck!


----------

